# Nagkabalikan



## niernier

Hello,

I am having trouble on how to say "nagkabalikan" in English. A sample statement which uses this word is:



> *Nagkabalikan *na pala kayo ng girlfriend mo.



This word has been used as a translation in the Cebuano thread so I am wondering how to properly say this in English.

Any help is appreciated. Thank you for reading!


----------



## sampaguita

I think it means, So you and your girlfriend got back together already.


----------



## niernier

You actually got what it means. So in this case, one would say "got back together". Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Cracker Jack

niernier said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am having trouble on how to say "nagkabalikan" in English. A sample statement which uses this word is:
> 
> 
> 
> This word has been used as a translation in the Cebuano thread so I am wondering how to properly say this in English.
> 
> Any help is appreciated. Thank you for reading!



A colloquial way of saying is ''back in each others' arms.''


----------



## AskLang

"Reunited" would sound fine too, I think.


----------

